# DX code for cervical spondyloarthropathy



## btalley (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,

Can someone confirm the correct Dx code for cervical spondyloarthropathy.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey 

As per Wikipedia, Spondyloarthropathy is any joint disease of the vertebral column. As such, it is a class or category of diseases rather than a single, specific entity. It differs from spondylopathy, which is a disease of the vertebra itself. However, many conditions involve both spondylopathy and spondyloarthropathy.

Spondyloarthropathy with inflammation is called spondylarthritis. In the broadest sense, the term spondyloarthropathy includes joint involvement of vertebral column from any type of joint disease, including rheumatoid arthritis and osteoarthritis, but the term is often used for a specific group of disorders with certain common features, the group often being termed specifically seronegative spondylarthropathies. They have an increased incidence of HLA-B27, as well as negative rheumatoid factor and ANA. Enthesopathy is also sometimes present in association with seronegative spondarthritides.

So as per ICD 9 CM, Diseases of Index => Spondyloarthrosis (see also Spondylosis) => Cervical => 721.0
(As Arthrosis/Arthopathy is a chronic degenerative disease of the joints based on: the 
degeneration of articular cartilage with a subsequent change in the bony articular 
surfaces, So Arthrosis => Spine > Spondylosis => Cervical => 721.0)

In short, as per ICD 9 CM we can code 721.0 (Cervical spondylosis without myelopathy i.e. Cervical Spondylarthritis) for Cervical Spondyloarthropathy.

Hope this 'little' post help!!!

VJ


----------



## btalley (Apr 3, 2013)

Good Morning,

Thanks, for your prompt reply.  Will please this information on to the other Coders that I work with.


----------

